# Kindle 3 not putting last read first



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

I got the lighted cover yesterday because I was having rebooting problems.  Since I put the Kindle in the cover -- or maybe since I rebooted because I found the Kindle locked up yesterday -- the Kindle is not listing the last book or the last collection read from first.  

I tried selecting "last read first" and then the list is just all mixed up with books out of the collections and collections interspersed with books.

This is not a big deal, just an annoyance.  Does anyone know of a way I can get it back to listing the last read first?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Check if the clock on the Kindle is correct. After a reboot the Kindle loses the current time, which will cause this sort of thing to happen. Switch on wireless, get a connection and do a sync which should correct the clock and cause things to go back to normal.


----------



## Gail K (Feb 26, 2010)

Morf said:


> Check if the clock on the Kindle is correct. After a reboot the Kindle loses the current time, which will cause this sort of thing to happen. Switch on wireless, get a connection and do a sync which should correct the clock and cause things to go back to normal.


Thanks. I got up this morning and looked at the Kindle and it was ordering books and collections the way I like them. Either goblins snuck in in the middle of the night or it synced automatically when I turned on the wireless to buy Mahjongg at half price. I just came back to say that all is well and forget about my message, but you had already answered.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I think the Kindle sync's (and sets the clock) automatically as soon as you have a connection, and pretty regularly thereafter. The "Sync now" menu item just gives you the warm feeling that you know it's done it!  

Glad it's all back to normal again now.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Morf said:


> I think the Kindle sync's (and sets the clock) automatically as soon as you have a connection, and pretty regularly thereafter. The "Sync now" menu item just gives you the warm feeling that you know it's done it!


Unless you have the WiFi-only version, which doesn't automatically time-sync.

Mike


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

I didn't know that! 

Does it not time-sync at all (so you have to set the clock manually), or does it only time-sync when you select "Sync now"?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Morf said:


> Does it not time-sync at all (so you have to set the clock manually), or does it only time-sync when you select "Sync now"?


You have to set it manually.

Fortunately, now that the header isn't always visible, I don't worry about the time and haven't bothered setting it since I first received it.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

That's interesting, I'd assumed that the time was coming from the Amazon servers on the internet, but this suggests that it is actually getting time from the 3G network instead.

Another one to bury away in my mental list of useful Kindle facts.


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

The "time" is sometimes annoying because not only is the time wrong, but sometimes, it affects the date, too.  I have seen an item or two (files really) have TOMORROW'S date.  I suspect that was because the time was off and affected the date (if the k3 keeps the date somewhere in its bowels).  My computer's date is correct so I don't suspect it.


----------



## mcostas (Nov 22, 2010)

Mine did that, the time was fine. I fixed it, I think by rebooting from the menu.


----------

